# Update on the Guide Data problems



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here's an update on the guide data problems that some of you have been experiencing:

Mark, we are looking in to the problem reported on DBSTalk where some off-air channels have no guide data. We appreciate all the good feedback you and the other forum users have provided and we are trying to resolve this as soon as possible. We just wanted to update everyone on our progress to date. There are four main reasons certain off-air channels show no guide data:

1. We suspect that some channels don't have the correct transport stream ID (TSID) in the tables provided by the broadcaster. The 942 depends on the correct TSIDs to know where to get the guide data. We are working with the broadcasters on this. Additionally, we hope to get a new release of software that provides more data to help debug this. The channels mentioned on DBSTalk that fall into this category are: KCRG, KSL, KUED, KBYU, KSTU, KELO, KSFY, WCVE, WRLH, WVIR, and WHTJ

2. Some channels we currently don't support. Specifically, we are committed to having the big four in each market supported (CBS, ABC, NBC, and FOX). While we do provide guide data for other affiliates in certain markets, these are not supported in all locations at this time. The channels that fall into this category are: KUEN, WKMJ, KCSD, KWSD, WGN9, WCVW, and KTCA.

3. Some channels require updates to the guide. In particular, we have the guide data already available, but we aren't mapping it to the appropriate off-air channels. I have forwarded these problems to our systems group and am waiting for their feedback. The channels that fall into this category are: WAVE, KOTV, WTVR, and WWBT.

4. Currently, we mainly support the primary digital off-air channel. For those broadcasters which broadcast multiple channels on a given frequency, we have to provide additional guide support for those streams. So, in most cases, only channels with minor 1 (i.e. 009-01, 032-01, etc.) are supported while higher minors are not (there are some exceptions to this). We have a plan to dramatically increase support for multiple channels soon but it will be a gradual process.

Again, we appreciate all the help your forum has provided. We encourage everyone to keep reporting any problems they encounter and we will try to address them as soon as possible.

Please continue discussion of this issue in the following thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41156


----------

